# Little Update.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I havnt been on in a while so I have lots of news for you all. Our computer crashed and my research paper got deleted so I have been busy retypeing everything for graduation. I have a 1/4 of a year left then Im off to college. My goats, are begging given away to good home (or homes). Still have yet to find someone. Pigeons are doing great considering I have not been able to build their new aviary. But will be started this sunday . Birds are going to my work as they have free pens and dont mind me usin on for my 18 pigeons and 5 chickens. They will however not be for sale.

I still have the 10 pigeons Margarret and I saved from the shelter. Im keeping 4 so I have decided so far. Margarret, has said she will take the others which is great, but for the mean time there staying with me.

I also got in touch with a rehabber friend who has 6 pigeons that need placing. I currently cant take them as my aviary is not put together yet. I would like to just keep all the birds now and take in the 6 more, but feel as though I would be swamped. (Sorry still have to talk out my thoughts). 

I have a baby on the way. Was an accident though, I took out eggs and put hard boiled ones back in. But it turns out they laid another one after I put the hard ones in and I didnt catch it till it was too late.

My goats will be gone within the next week and a half and my pigeons are taking there vacation on thursday. My dogs doing great along with my parakeets. I also aquired a new animal, how ever I can't say what it is. My cats doing great as well and is started to get huge as in weight wise. 

I also cant post pictures as my computer doesnt have the softwear yet. 

I have to finish my paper so Ill try to get pictures posted soon.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you're doing well, that really sucks big time about losing the paper.  That's a lot of work to re-do! I'm dying to know what animal you got that you can't say. I know the feeling, when I had my opossum, I was really careful about who I told as they are illegal to have if you don't have a license. I knew he couldn't be released back into the wild (and imho, had a pretty fantastic life with me as opposed to the odds he had of survival out in the big bad world) but I always wanted to talk about him. Good luck in all that you're doing!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

How sad no one cared to post bet MaryJane.

Thank you for your kind words lol. 

I guess I can tell you all because I know none of you will rat me out (No I dont but Its not that important to me)

I got a xxxxxx he was going to be uthanized or let out in the wild so I decided I would take her from the family.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

It's good to hear from you again! Bless you for taking in that little critter that needed a home. I deleted what it was from your post because you really shouldn't take the chance of you or the critter having problems. I know that none of our regulars would cause you or the animal a problem, but it could be picked up by a spider or gopher and end up causing problems.

Good luck on getting all your paper back into the computer. Hope you can update us a bit more often .. we miss hearing from you!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I'm glad the secret is still safe. Those spiders and web crawlers are everywhere.

I can sure sympathize about the computer crashing and files getting lost or mysteriously deleted. I remember when a couple of files that contained some chapters of my thesis got corrupted. Oh agghhh! 

My computer has been giving me fits for the past few weeks and w/the new antivirus software that was "conveniently" downloaded, things are really odd.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Michael,

I'm sure glad to hear from you. I have been wondering what happened . I was going to come by the store this weekend if you didn't show up here on PT and see what was what. I'm so sorry to hear about your computer crash and all the extra work you are having to do. That is a bummer.

Good to hear the birds are doing well and that you have a new rescue xxxx. The rescue birds I took are all pairing up and laying eggs right and left. The squeakers have been moulting. 

Hope you get the time to work on your loft as you have planned. I think this is a long weekend ahead. 

Good to hear from you.

Margaret


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Gladv to hear everything is back in order. Sounds to me like you have been very busy, but then that is good right? Sorry to hear about your term paper that really bites having to re-write everything again. My son a Sr. in high school has had to do the same thing before too. Good Luck with everything. What are you taking up in college?

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael!

Thank you for the recent update.

I'm glad to hear you are doing well and keeping busy. Sorry to hear your computer crashed but I'm glad to hear you are going to college! That is terrific!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

MaryJane your box is full .

Trees Gray,
naturegirl:

I am extreamly busy. It is currently crunch time ide like to say for all students but as president me more than others. 

I applied for my state degree. And got it. Just got the news today 

And Im applying for my American Degree in may of next year as thats the earliest i can apply. The american degrees can only be given out if you have a 2.0 or higher. A state Degree. Must have made $7500 from any given project and worked at least 2500 hours. All of which I have completed which is a major shocker to most everyone. As they give you a year after grad to aquire all the money and hours. And I havnt even start my 4th book (which i must complete to get it as well). And have meet all requirments. Also less than 4% of Americans reach the American Degree. I will be one of the few.

Also next week Proficentcy applications are due. The week after Star applications are due. And The same week I have to give a 10 min. speech in front of alot of people. Along with a chapter meeting next week infront of 75 people. 

And on top of all that finals next week.



Everyone:

Paper that got deleted

I got a B and a C on both research papers. Considering they were late because of the stupied computer thing it is good.

TAWhatley:

Thank you much . 


Margarret:

My birds I have are mating as well and im keeping the 2 show ones. 1 light blue color one (my sister liked), and a pigeon named J-pa as it looks like he has a beared (Little bro liked him) he may have a mate and ill keep that one too. So the numbers that are left unclaimed might dwindle down real fast lol.

Everyone:

Thank you for your post kind words and concerns im doing fine just need lots of Monster (energy drink) [as I hate cofee lol] and lots of Aleave (Head ache pain killers)[not an addict take them when I get a head ache]


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Michael, you have such a full plate  WOW! I'm impressed that you even are able to come in here for little chats.

You'll have to fill me in on those different degrees. Are those 4-H ratings or something that you do now in school? It's all new to me.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow I think I can speak for us all when I say we're impressed! You are really doing a lot, and coming in as one of the 4% is amazing.  Oh and I emptied my inbox some.  Your birds sound like they're doing great, I don't know when you find the time for all you're doing. I used to drink those Monsters but I don't like with energy drinks how they make you hyper and then tired a few hours later. Now when I need some extra caffeine I have a red berry vault. Tastes like soda with extra caffeine, but doesn't bring you up and then down! And they're yummy too. Of course I only have to have one or two a week since I'm nowhere as busy as you lol. Glad everything's going well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

Now, you have to know that I ALWAYS look forward to hearing from you. I have missed seeing your posts a lot but I figured you were busy with school and work. Boy, I had no idea how busy you are. Take time to smell the flowers. This is probably one of the most exciting times in your life with graduation and everything else you are doing but don't make yourself sick. 

You are just the best!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

stach_n_flash said:


> ...Must have made $7500 from any given project and worked at least 2500 hours. All of which I have completed...


HOLY COW!!! You are amazing to have accomplished so much already! Glad to hear you are maintaining a balance of work and fun. Keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Just wanted to say that you are doing a great job!!!

I'm getting tired just _reading_ about all the things you've done and have yet to do! 

Keep up the good work......

Linda


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I applied for my state degree. And got it. Just got the news today
> 
> And Im applying for my American Degree in may of next year as thats the earliest i can apply. The american degrees can only be given out if you have a 2.0 or higher. A state Degree. Must have made $7500 from any given project and worked at least 2500 hours. All of which I have completed which is a major shocker to most everyone. As they give you a year after grad to aquire all the money and hours. And I havnt even start my 4th book (which i must complete to get it as well). And have meet all requirments. Also less than 4% of Americans reach the American Degree. I will be one of the few.
> 
> ...


Michael,

I did read your post earlier this week - was just in "deadline mode" myself so had no time to post  I was glad to see an update though since it has been so long.

Congrats on your state degree and all the best luck on the American degree!! I'm not familiar with those - can you tell me a little bit about what they are? Sounds like quite a bit of work in order to achieve them though.

The computer problems & the paper being deleted really sux though - so sorry to hear you had so much rework to do. I empathize with you about the Monster & Aleave  Those 3 am blurry eyed headaches can be killers  I got tired just reading about all you have to do with the applications, etc.

Glad to hear all the birds are doing well too (how DO you keep up with everything???). And good luck with the mystery critter too!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well thank you all. Ive benn on here off and on through out the last couple days posted I thihnk once or twice. If you have any questions for me just drop me a message as I probly wont be looking at threads much ill just come on to check messages and look over the new threads.


----------

